# Puppy that stays a puppy forever



## PuppyDoo (Mar 31, 2010)

Not really sure what to make of this: http://www.shinyshack.com/product.php?prid=214633&pn=Perpetual-Puppy



> Wouldn't you like a puppy forever and ever?
> Everyone loves puppies, but cute puppies have a habit of growing into large smelly dogs. ShinyShack.com have for the first time in history solved this problem. You can now buy a Perpetual PuppyTM that will be forever a puppy!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

That HAS got to be a joke! that seriously disturbing


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Check today's date


----------



## PuppyDoo (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

That had better be a joke.

Could anyone really want that?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

trainingjunkie said:


> Could anyone really want that?


NO! Haha!  I prefer adult dogs to puppies.

I didn't realize the date today but, boy, am I happy that this HAS to be a joke! Can you imagine, constantly potty training...


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> NO! Haha!  I prefer adult dogs to puppies.
> 
> I didn't realize the date today but, boy, am I happy that this HAS to be a joke! Can you imagine, constantly potty training...


In my world, a dog isn't even really worth owning until it's 3! Puppyhood is the price I pay for a great adult! If this IS real, I guess I can apply for the discounted returns and save a little misery!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Crikey! If you want a perpetual puppy, get a Golden Retriever. Mine is 4 years old and he acts like a goofy pup--except he's housebroken, obedience trained, and well past teething. Seriously...you can have mine.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

> What breeds can I choose from?
> You can currently choose from three different breeds:
> 
> * * Basset Hound*
> ...


Somebody send this link to Hulk!!! He loves Bassets AND puppies - this is perfect for him!

Anyway, I think it would have been funnier if the third breed was a Border Collie or a JRT, instead of a Yorkie.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

trainingjunkie said:


> In my world, a dog isn't even really worth owning until it's 3! Puppyhood is the price I pay for a great adult! If this IS real, I guess I can apply for the discounted returns and save a little misery!


When we first got Brom and were taking him to the vet for his shots and check ups and whatever, the vet kept saying how nice it was to see the puppy growing, to see all our hard work paying off, and all that stuff. I just kept thinking that I couldn't wait for him to be a dog  Haha! 

I wouldn't say I wouldn't want a dog until after they were 3 but I can say that I will most likely end up getting only adult dogs in the future. We only got Brom because my husband really wanted a puppy (and I am SO glad we got him, I just love him to pieces!!) rather than an adult dog because he was worried about bringing an adult home to our cats and ferrets. In the future there will be no more cats and ferrets (after my guys have loooooong happy healthy lives!) so I will be more open to take in as many adult dogs as my heart desires... boy, I better get a big house!


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

This has to be a joke! They'll ship the puppy from the puppy factory? Do they not mean the Puppy Mill?

I find the Puppy stage hell at times if you ask me! Why would anyone want to do that to themselves every 6 months!


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

But Yorkies look like puppies all their lives..! And we all know how hard most Lab puppies are on owners! Labs are like wine, they get better with age. 

Click on the Add to Basket and you'll see -- funny


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

That's Awesome!


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

Shell said:


> Check today's date


I thought at first it might be real. It says they will find the ex-puppy a good home. Would a prankster forgo the opportunity to say that the ex-puppy would be disposed of in accordance with all sanitary regulations? Or something like that? But this gives it away:


> Please note that because puppies are dispatched directly from the puppy factory, Next Working Day delivery is not available on this product


"Puppy factory" was too much of a temptation I guess.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahahaha, awesome.

There's a completely fake site for kittens, somewhat like that, only...when the kitten grows up, you're supposed to send it back, and they'll send you a new kitten, LOL. Like I said, completely fake site, but it was so funny. They even had pictures of what kind of box to use, and what not to use when shipping the cat back in exchange for a new kitten. XD


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

I have two perpetual puppies. Indeed all floppy-eared little dogs are essentially that. They were bred for neoteny. They are quite suitable companions for a neotenic ape such as a human.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

It says on the site that it's an April Fool's joke.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> It says on the site that it's an April Fool's joke.


It does now. It did not earlier. They probably were inundated with calls and decided to make it clearer.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Ayanla said:


> It does now. It did not earlier. They probably were inundated with calls and decided to make it clearer.


Ahhh, okay. At least it's a joke!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ayanla said:


> It does now. It did not earlier. They probably were inundated with calls and decided to make it clearer.


Nah, I think they put that sign up because April 1st is technically over in the UK 

Awesome joke though..


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

This is kind of like wanting your child to stay a baby forever .... NO THANKS!!! 

My kids are now 21 and 18 and I look back and wonder how in the hell I ever did it!


----------

